# last sonrise



## steve bellinger (May 4, 2014)

This past week my nephew was watching the sun rise with his momma. He reached over and took her hand, then took his last breath of air on this earth. Just to give ya a little insight, he has been battling cancer for the last couple years and it finally took him. Now my bro had named his place " sonrise " years ago after his only child was born. Scott had grown into one heck of a artist, after going to art school for 6 years in Pittsburgh. I remember as a little kid, he would sit and watch me draw for hrs. ( back when I did that sorta stuff) So this platter is for my Bro, and sister in law. O in the one pic you can see a self portrait he did when he first found out he had cancer. The house is where he passed away, looking out the up stairs windows, that my bro made. And yes he built this place just him and his wife, from the ground up. This is also the last place my son ever saw as he died not 3 min after leaving here. Sol, and Scott were best friends and more like brothers than cousins. So now Scott can keep Sol company till we get to see them again.
Sorry for the long post just wanted to share with someone



 .

Reactions: Sincere 21


----------



## SENC (May 4, 2014)

Wow, Steve, just wow. Puts all things in perspective. Thank you so much for sharing this awesome tribute to the blessing it is obvious your nephew was.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RayBell (May 4, 2014)

A tragic, yet beautiful story. I don't dare show this to my wife, as I know she would start crying. Almost brought tears to this old man's eyes. Thank you Steve for sharing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RayBell (May 4, 2014)

Also, that is a very nice tribute piece, and I am sorry for you, and your family's loss.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (May 4, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS (May 4, 2014)

I see a broken edged plate with the windows of your brother's house. What a wonderful remembrance the whole family can have. There are no adequate words for your losses, but your creative spirit shines through. I hope your son and nephew know you've made this. I think they'd be pleased.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (May 4, 2014)

BarbS said:


> I see a broken edged plate with the windows of your brother's house. What a wonderful remembrance the whole family can have. There are no adequate words for your losses, but your creative spirit shines through. I hope your son and nephew know you've made this. I think they'd be pleased.


 Barb we as parents shouldn't have to see children lose there lives before us. But I've got to believe we will meet again in a better place.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Kevin (May 4, 2014)

Steve, this is deeply touching. I know it's been difficult for you and your family, but your strength will give us all encouragement as we weather the same dreadful storms in life. A big hug to you and your wife, and to your brother and Scott's mom, from across the miles......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 4, 2014)

Sorry for the loss Steve- they will need your love and strength.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 4, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this part of your family's life with us. It does put things into perspective, I am going through a rough patch in life but it is nothing compared to what you all have been through. I give prayers to you and your family for inner peace and hope your hearts don't hurt too long. So sad my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (May 5, 2014)

Thank you all ounce again. Will try getting Keith to look at this thread, so he can see what a great bunch of folk you all are.


----------



## Terry Summerville (May 5, 2014)

That's really sad! Sorry to hear about your loss. Great work of art to honor the memories of him!!


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (May 5, 2014)

Wow, I don't even know what to say. That's very touching, and very sad. I'm very sorry for your loss, and I think that you've crafted a beautiful tribute to your nephew.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 5, 2014)

Wow Steve. That took some stones of steel to share. Thank You. Awesome piece too. We all have some of our best thinking time behind the lathe, so I can only imagine how much thought and love went into it. The ability to stay focused through that speaks volumes about you as an artist. I'm in awe man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 5, 2014)

very sad steve my prayers are with you and your loved ones my friend. . that's a rough one very very rough. duck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (May 5, 2014)

Steve
So sorry for your loss. That is truly a special way to remember him.
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 11, 2014)

Sorry for your loss my friend, our prayers are with you and yours, God Bless you all!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 11, 2014)

It's hard to fathom that type of loss and the feelings you endure.......sorry for your family's loss !!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## marsh water (May 20, 2014)

Not meaning to make this about myself we lost my mom april 18 to a massive stroke. She lived by herself, cut her own grass and was very independant. I was just about to call her when my sister called me and told me. She lived 3 days in a coma. We are all very sad about her passing of course, But she was 82. Her brother, my uncle only 4 yrs older than me, died almost a yr earlier of a stroke. He also lived by himself. When he fell he spilled gatorade on himself and he layed on the floor of his house 2 days unable to move, even shut his eyes. When they found him, fire ants had attacked him, even in his eyes. He was a song writer and musician named Sammy Johns. He wrote and sung a song in the late 70's, Chevy Van, and wrote several songs later including America for Waylon Jennings, Common Man for John Connely, and desperado love for Conway Twitty. Another loss to the family. But I cant think of anything that would be as devastating as losing a child like this. I cannot imagine the pain but at the same time the relief of having your only child battling cancer and then the way you described his bittersweet death. No more suffering. My heart goes out to the family and our prayers of healing for their loss.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## steve bellinger (May 20, 2014)

Stanley sorry for your loss as well. I remember your uncle's song VERY well. ( chevy van)Every time I hear it I can still sing it word for word. We also have had a bunch of hard ache in our family as I also lost our oldest son. My wife found her mom dead laying on her floor two years ago yesterday. And I could go on and on, but this ain't the place for it. Just Wanted to let you know the older we get the more loss, and hard ache we encounter.


----------

